# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Logiciel de gestion des harmoniques du son

## elodouwen

salut  tous
je suis sous mac et cherche un logiciel soit gratuit soit payant
je voudrais crer des sons  partir de la liste des frquences de chaque harmonique et inversement obtenir la liste des frquences de chaque harmonique  partir d'un son donn
autrefois un logiciel de l'ircam permettait cela
audacity le permet il ?
d'autres logiciels sont ils faits pour cela ?
je suis sous mac os X.8
si un logiciel linux de votre connaissance le fait, cela peut peuttre m'intresser
merci

----------

